# Trail machne fuel consuption?



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Trying to get a ballpark figure on what to expect in terms of diesel fuel consumption per hour for something like a Ditch Witch SK350, or similar with a ~20ish hp diesel engine.

Assuming consistent use throughout the day.

Rough ballpark, here.

Thanks


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

We were able to get about 12 hours (spread over 2 days) per tank in a kx008 or a similar Takeuchi, both a bit bigger than the Ditch Witch. Small machines have low consumption I guess.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

pinkrobe said:


> We were able to get about 12 hours (spread over 2 days) per tank in a kx008 or a similar Takeuchi, both a bit bigger than the Ditch Witch. Small machines have low consumption I guess.


Thanks, how big was the tank?


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

Ditch Witch claims and hour of run time per gallon of fuel. Our experience with an SK-650 is a little less than a gallon per hour.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

A SK650 can do about 12hrs on 10gal tank under heavy load at full trottle

A Kubota U17 can do about 12hrs on a 5gal.

A Kubota U35 can do about 12hrs on a 10gal.

A Kubota SVL75 skid-steer can do about 12hrs on a 20gal.

A Morooka tracked dumper can do 12hrs on 10gal.

I'll have more specific stats on a Sweco 480 in few weeks


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Thanks, how big was the tank?


Jerome's post has the correct tank size and model numbers. My memory isn't what it used to be...


----------



## dmonbike (Jun 26, 2006)

If you don't run full throttle all the time, you can get more time out of anything. Our SK500 runs 6 hours on 4 gallons usually. We only go wfo when needed.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

dmonbike said:


> If you don't run full throttle all the time, you can get more time out of anything. Our SK500 runs 6 hours on 4 gallons usually. We only go wfo when needed.


I totally agree. For the purpose of the topic, I just stated the worst conditions to give a ballpark idea. Always expect the worst to be prepared!

I would not run our SK650 at full trottle for a long time. Usually 3/4 is plenty of power and since we use it mostly for finish work, it's usually much lower than that.

Our Kubota U17 usually run near full (2000rpm) or it will just die with the soil we have. The U35 usually run around 1700rpm, which is plenty for 90% of the situation.

The only machine we run at 100% all the time is the plate compactor. Gotta love Dynapac w/ Honda engine!


----------

